# Sig P229 Equinox best prices



## GreyHawk (Feb 3, 2007)

Can anybody tell me where I can get a Sig P 229 Equinox 40 S&W at best price?
I've tried cdnn, and other auction sites, they're high at $970 and waiting 8 weeks.

Anbodies recent purchase would be helpful.

Regards,

GreyHawk


----------



## GreyHawk (Feb 3, 2007)

*Sig P229 Equinox*

I just found one on Guns America, price seem in line for a NIB $879 + s&h. About the same price I saw at Whittaker.com & Buds Gun Shop. Does this price seem to good to be true??? What question should I be asking beyond is it new, have all the papwork, full gaurantee, nver been fire...

Has anybody done business with GunGalaxy in Ohio before?

It's my first GA purchase and I don't want to get scammed or burned.
Any words from the wise about puruchasing off GA? It's alot of money & not sure what recourse I'd have if the deal goes sour. Even thought the owner seemed nice enough, the news is full of people who fall for things like this

GreyHawk


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

This is NOT the gun you want:

http://www.the-armory.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/product1062.html

But you can use them to compare with your vendor on an identical model (make sure it has the night sights) to see if they are higher than the-armory.

I spent a lot of time looking for the best price on a Sig P226R 9mm with night sights...and this place seemed to have the best deal at the time.

I have since settled for a Sig P226 (no rail) 9mm police trade in for just $359...it fires VERY well...I have put over 370 rounds through it without a malfunction.


----------



## GreyHawk (Feb 3, 2007)

*P229 Equinox*

Bangbang,
They didn't list the one I'm interested in but it's a great site. I will definatley use them for the next purchase.

Regards,

GreyHawk


----------



## Dominick (Mar 8, 2013)

Have to tell awesome low prices and great customer service. A lot of sigs in stock at White Mongoose Weaponry. Protect Yourself - Have Fun - Get Prepared | bb guns, guns, targets, smith & wesson, blackhawk, airguns, weapons, food bank | wmweaponry.com


----------

